
Why Don’t You Do Something Other Than Sit at Your Computer? - sasojaso
http://www.seanogle.com/featured/your-computer-is-depressing-you
======
vezzy-fnord
I'm addicted, as well. But I'm not dependent. I simply do it out of inertia. I
feel no sense of withdrawal if I am away from my computer, but I will cling on
if I am in near distance at the comfort of my home.

------
gaelenh
I always feel like I get the most done, both in terms of what I'm paid to do
and what I have to offer, on my weekly volunteer day. I slam through as much
programming and meetings/conversations as possible in 5 hours, then head out
of the office and teach robotics to kids for an hour or so. Time typically
spent dorking around on the internet is reallocated to doing better things in
the real world.

------
Scene_Cast2
For me, the sustainable amount of productive time I can put in each day is
much less than the number of waking hours I have. Sure - I'll readily admit
that I'm below that limit most of the time. BUT - back when I didn't realize
this concept, I'd read all these productivity blogs, track my time, and end up
feeling tired and burned out within a week. A computer is the most
"productive" use of my unproductive time.

------
fidz
I second this. Sometime i feel only code all day is boring. But how could i
tell my manager / supervisor to have a little more time, doing something
relaxing other than sitting and code? Or should i try freelance job so i am
not dependent to supervisor (since i don't have them)?

------
pikachu_is_cool
Am I the only one who is on the computer because there literally is nothing
else to do? I live in the middle of nowhere, the place I live is not my fit at
all and I can't afford to move somewhere else.

Once I get to where I want to be, I'm only going to be using this thing for
work.

~~~
glesica
I have definitely experienced this. Moving was a glorious release.

~~~
pikachu_is_cool
Very jealous. Definitely can't wait for the day I can walk outside and
interact with people again :D

------
pstack
Another skeezy blog promotion about ephemeral feel-good motivational concepts
with nothing real to contribute that ends with "NOW SIGN UP FOR MY NEWSLETTER
AND SUPPORT MY ONLINE BUSINESS AND BUY MY EBOOK!".

Why am I on the computer all day and all weekend? Because I'm paid for it. Do
you ask a mechanic why he spends all day with cars? An author why they spend
all day reading books and hunched over a typewriter? What an idiotic question.
I'm tired of this Anthony-Robbins-esque content around here really just being
used to pimp the author's newsletter.

